# Fishing



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I already seen a couple people post some fishing pics. I love fishing, as does my kids and husband. I prefer to try for whatever bites my line lol while my husband is all about catfish. Well he took the boys out fishing the other day and of course my 5yo was the only one to catch a keeper  Boy was he excited. So anyway how about sharing some fishing pics, and just talk fishing. Feel free to add anything fishing to this thread.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Great photo.

I love fishing, mostly lakes and kayak river fishing. Here is me wade fishing last year, trying to catch white bass.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We usually fish in the river that runs thu town, the Wisconsin river, or a couple local lakes. 

This is downtown where I live.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Each year my dad gives my son a fishing trip for his birthday, which is coming up ...  10 days and counting ...

We head to the Rappahanock River and fish for white cats and if we get a few channels ... that is alright.

I can not leave the farm for a whole week but we will a few days at the first and end of the week and fish!!!

Maybe I get a few pictures. lol


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

My hubby loves nothing more than being out in his kayak fishing. Mackerel is in season at the moment which is Delicious pan fried with some garlic and bay leaf. Our son enjoys fishing trips with his Daddy too.












View attachment 133


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

What lake is that Jennibobs?


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

The boat and kayak ones are in the North Sea. In the background is the Bass Rock a bird sanctuary which is a great place for Gannets and other sea birds to nest. The one on the shore is The Irish Sea, taken in a place called Saltcoats on the west coast of Scotland.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are some fun fishing pics.. the Sturgeon was in my aunts lake, they have 3.. and my son Blade was the first one to catch them... he caught two that weekend. next is blade fishing at the river in front of our house, and last is my daughter Ali sitting there.. cant remember if she was actually fishing... we live just a hop skip and a jump across the field from the river..


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Now y'all are talking about my favorite hobby. I'm a crappie, hopefully not a crapy, fisherman. During the Fall, Winter, and Spring I fish with jig that I tie. During the Summer I'll troll crankbaits. It's a blast and very productive. I have rid holders mounted on my boat on all four corners. I'll troll, we call it pull, six lines from the rear of the boat and four off of the front. The poles in the front have a 3 oz weight about four ft up the line from the crankbait. We call that "pushing" a crankbait. I'm blessed to live in MS for its known for its large crappie. We regularly catch them over 2 lbs and even over 3 occasionally.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

NIIICEEE Crappie... those are my FAVORITE fish to EAT and catch!!!!! I grew up going to the Snake River at Oxbow dam with my parents.. love it!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

That's quite the trolling setup Scott.

I did some fishing this weekend for white bass and had mixed luck. They were running but the turtles are out in full this Season so they really scare away the bass. I did have some turtle catching luck though!

Also killed my first rattlesnake this weekend.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Keith, I'm a member of the Magnolia Crappie Club and we fish tournaments all over the state of MS. It's more of a social get-together than a money thing. There's several "pros" that fish with us so I've learned a lot from them about the different techniques. Hopefully I can learn some chicken raising techniques from you folks on here. Lol I've got my plan drawn up for my coop and I'll be starting on it later this week. I'll be posting pics as I progress.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

ScottV ~
NICE crappies. They are deffinitly my favorite fish to eat  Now if I could just find a good spot to fish for them I'd be set.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone ever caught an alligator gar? 

I saw Jeremy Wade go after one. I've always seen them on the local lakes but have never caught one.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Anyone ever caught an alligator gar?
> 
> I saw Jeremy Wade go after one. I've always seen them on the local lakes but have never caught one.


I've caught one on accident in Alabama once while visiting my dad. My dad killed it on the spot.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Anyone ever caught an alligator gar?
> 
> I saw Jeremy Wade go after one. I've always seen them on the local lakes but have never caught one.


They were rolling today but we didn't get one ... but they give one heck of a fight. (if they don't trash/cut the line.)


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have but it was a small one about 15 pounds. It was one tough fight but fun.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

I live for salmon season in the Great Lakes and their tributaries.

I take my vacation when the salmon run and head to my 'old stomping grounds' and fish like hell for 4 or 5 days with some repprobate friends.
I smoke and can a metric buttload of smoked salmon, along with eating enough to satiate me.

I also like brook trout fishing.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Took my 9 yr old boys to a fishing derby, at the county fair yesterday. Both caught bluegill, a 5 and 6 inch. The 6in was good enough for a prize. One of mine even caught a turtle, didn,t count but he was excited. Now I need to plan a good fishing trip with them.


----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

*Crappy Fisherman*

I have caught, I think, 4, maybe 5 fish in my life, and I am 66 years old. Two were 8" catfish from a neighbor's pond, and the rest were finger size panfish. Threw them all back.

I have stood beside my daughter while she reeled in one after another and I caught nothing, using the same bait and tackle, casting into the same hole. It was discouraging, so I gave away all my fishing stuff.

Finally decided to give it another try and bought some stuff this summer. Our area of southern Indiana has a lot of small flood control lakes that the state has stocked. Blue River is just over the hill from us, but it is so dry here at the moment that I saw 2 catfish headed down stream carrying canteens....

The drought has the fishing worms dug SO deep in the ground that when I dug looking for some, the only one I saw had a box of Chinese takeout food and some bottled water....


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I have fished my whole life, and raised 2 daughters that love to fish. I've caught giant Bass, Catfish, Crappie, and Turtles, that's part of it. And I've hunted my whole life also, rifle & bow.. And I have shot a giant alligator gar with my Bow fishing Rig, several being over 20 lbs, biggest being 95 lbs, Bowfishing is an Adrenaline Rush like no other. Also we kill a ton of carp, Silver, Asian, & Grass carp.


----------

